# Favorite Pre-workout!



## quick01 (Nov 29, 2011)

I've tried a lot of different brands and had decent results with 1mr and no-shotgun. But my all time favorite pre-workout that I stumbled onto I a Red Bull and Cialis. Shits no joke, seriously, the best pumps hahaha. 

What about Y'all?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/139156-favourite-preworkout-supp.html

this thread exists.


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 30, 2011)

quick01 said:


> I've tried a lot of different brands and had decent results with 1mr and no-shotgun. But my all time favorite pre-workout that I stumbled onto I a Red Bull and Cialis. Shits no joke, seriously, the best pumps hahaha.
> 
> What about Y'all?


 
I can't stand the powder versions since some are hit and miss and the taste can be awful, good, great, and or worse lol. I tried Animal Pump that I ordered off Orbit and love it. It's pill and tablet form vrs. powder, and I get awesome results.


----------



## S_walker (Nov 30, 2011)

25mg dbol, lg coffee and cialas...called bullshit on the cialas until i tried it


----------



## aalester85 (Dec 1, 2011)

Whoa the things that you can mix up for a preworkout LOL....I'm still a Yok3d fan myself, have had some great workouts since I cut back on the amount of stimulant in my supplements


----------



## R1balla (Dec 1, 2011)

Lit Up, White Flood, Pre max (for a stim free PW)


----------



## Chubby (Dec 2, 2011)

I will stick with coffee for a while.  Besides I can't lift heavy like those kingkongs in the gym anyway.


----------



## GMO (Dec 2, 2011)

100mgTNE, 30mg Halo, 40mg DMAA and 300mg Caffeine.


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 2, 2011)

Jack3d crack for the soul


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 2, 2011)

GMO said:


> 100mgTNE, 30mg Halo, 40mg DMAA and 300mg Caffeine.



Halotestin?


----------



## GMO (Dec 2, 2011)

PappyMason said:


> Halotestin?



Yup...


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 2, 2011)

jack3d


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 2, 2011)

I used to take code red exstreme but now i just do the old coffee trick HE HE.


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 2, 2011)

Has anyone tried this new one called craze? I've seen on Orbit and some threads but haven't seen any logs.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 2, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Has anyone tried this new one called craze? I've seen on Orbit and some threads but haven't seen any logs.


 
I've got to check that out.  Mesomorph is still my starting bench, but I'm always open to find another quality product.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Jan 16, 2012)

1 vote  - RPM


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jan 16, 2012)

BroncoJunkie said:


> 1 vote - RPM


 
Do you mean RPM from Applied?


----------



## chucky1 (Jan 16, 2012)

2 scoops of 1mr and 1 scoop of jack3d was the best pre WO I ever had,


----------



## oufinny (Jan 16, 2012)

Craze is very good.  Never tried halo like GMO said so I have no idea.


----------



## quick01 (Jan 16, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> 2 scoops of 1mr and 1 scoop of jack3d was the best pre WO I ever had,



Haha I'll have to try that mix. Thats a lot of stim dick tho!!!


----------



## oufinny (Jan 16, 2012)

quick01 said:


> Haha I'll have to try that mix. Thats a lot of stim dick tho!!!



Over stim if you ask me.  That much 1,3 DMAA is not good.  I personally think that 2 scoops of Craze or 2 of Mesomorph is more than enough.  My best workouts are on the days I just need a single dose and have my nutrition spot on, the pre-workout just helps some.  I do like hte strong ones if I am dragging ass in the morning or for fasted cardio.


----------



## chucky1 (Jan 16, 2012)

I got a high tolerant's to stims that was only because thats what was left in the two containers i had but never felt like that before, huge pump and drive loved it!  I usually take 3 scoop of one or the other


----------



## TGB1987 (Jan 16, 2012)

Anyone who hasn't tried Betancourt Nutrition's D-Stunner must give it a chance before they say any other is better.  Trust me I have tried them all and I promise this is the most powerful one I have ever come acrossed.  It also gives me great pumps.  It has the GPLC for pumps.  Incredible stuff.  I use half a serving usually cause it is so strong.  You won't be sorry.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jan 16, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Over stim if you ask me. That much 1,3 DMAA is not good. I personally think that 2 scoops of Craze or 2 of Mesomorph is more than enough. My best workouts are on the days I just need a single dose and have my nutrition spot on, the pre-workout just helps some. I do like hte strong ones if I am dragging ass in the morning or for fasted cardio.


 
2 scoops of mesomorph, damn....


----------



## TRAINS (Jan 19, 2012)

jack3d and good ol N.O explode togethor is my favorite


----------



## packers6211 (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes one scoop of craze or meso is more then enough. If I did two I'd be like a crack ho on the corner street of L.A.  Add some creatine nitrate and boom its on.


----------



## harmanrainu (Jan 21, 2012)

Optimum nutrition  :]


----------



## Supa Diesel G33k (Jan 21, 2012)

Taurus Wyked is good stuff!


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 5, 2012)

~Pump Fixx
~N.O. Xhaust 
~Powders; Caffeine Anhydrous, DMAA and Beta Alanine.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 6, 2012)

GMO said:


> Yup...



God i wanna try that halo.


----------



## fit26 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hyper shock from Myogenix


----------



## ExLe (Feb 7, 2012)

GMO said:


> 100mgTNE, 30mg Halo, 40mg DMAA and 300mg Caffeine.


 

That is one hell of a pwo stack...

My sweet spot for DMAA is 50mg, but I keep the caffeine at 200mg and add a bit of chocamine...


----------



## Idra (Feb 7, 2012)

white flood is very nice


----------



## Tuco (Feb 7, 2012)

I just started using muscle marinade by purus labs... I must say, that shit is worth a try...


----------



## Ahrnold (Feb 7, 2012)

original 1 MR by BPI wow!


----------



## 570junior (Feb 7, 2012)

Jack3d


----------



## crazyotter (Feb 7, 2012)

Im a stim whore and i hop around alot. just ordered some Razor 8. looks very strong


----------



## crazyotter (Feb 7, 2012)

GMO said:


> 100mgTNE, 30mg Halo, 40mg DMAA and 300mg Caffeine.



 and thats on light days!


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 7, 2012)

Idra said:


> white flood is very nice



^^^I would agree


----------



## aaronsoccer4 (Feb 9, 2012)

I've tried black powder, no xplode,jack3d and m5 and out of all of those m5 was my favorite


----------



## fatsopower (Feb 9, 2012)

Just was sent a free Assault from MP - gave it to some chicks at the gym - each took a scoop and 10 minutes later took off like they had dynamite up the wazoo! It was hilarious! I usually don't use a PW; but if I need it I pop 2 OEP from USPlabs - it'll git your engine running!


----------



## wraggejxk (Feb 10, 2012)

i agree,too,white flood is very nice.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 10, 2012)

also making about 5 lines of jack3d approx. 6 in. long and 1 in. wide. on my table...rolling up a dollar bill because thats all I have...putting that dollar bill into my nose as I lower my head to the first line and sniff the entire thing up followed by the other 4...by the time I'm done.... I'M READY!!!!....


----------



## Tuco (Feb 10, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> also making about 5 lines of jack3d approx. 6 in. long and 1 in. wide. on my table...rolling up a dollar bill because thats all I have...putting that dollar bill into my nose as I lower my head to the first line and sniff the entire thing up followed by the other 4...by the time I'm done.... I'M READY!!!!....



Lace that shit with gun powder and now we're talking!


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Feb 10, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> Do you mean RPM from Applied?



That's the one.  And if memory serves, when stacked with Drive it was divine.  L'il on the pricey side though.


----------



## USMC (Feb 10, 2012)

C4, and even that you're body gets used to pretty quick. Max says 2 scoops and I usually run 3. Jack3D is garbage, how do you guys get anything off of it? I was running 3 scoops by half a can and 4 by the end and wasn't getting squat excpe the minor itchey's from the BA.


----------



## wilcoxa (Feb 13, 2012)

I would say I have to go with my C4 Extreme by Cellucor. Pretty much the same as Jack3d.


----------



## ethic1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Muscle Marinade by Purus Labs


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 24, 2012)

1MR or endorush PERIOD


----------



## ethic1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Lecheek speed xtreme taste very good and gives a nice kick!


----------



## quick01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Yea I loved 1mr but the stim dick was intense


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 29, 2012)

mesomorph i like the best of what ive used up until this point


----------



## VolcomX311 (Mar 1, 2012)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> mesomorph i like the best of what ive used up until this point


 
I second, third and fourth that. Between my use of N2KTS, Jack3d, White Flood and Meso, Meso crushes in my experience.


----------



## pwloiacano (Mar 1, 2012)

I have been using a combination of Muscle Meds Amino Deconate and GAT Nitroflex and I have really noticed quite a difference in endurance on heavy workout days.


----------



## Ubiyca (Mar 2, 2012)

ephedrine+caffeine+geranium + other goodies like Sam-e, maybe some adaptogens, etc. This can not be beat

Of course, have a bottle of BCAAs+beta-alanine+creatine as well.


----------



## crazyotter (Mar 20, 2012)

Ubiyca said:


> ephedrine+caffeine+geranium + other goodies like Sam-e, maybe some adaptogens, etc. This can not be beat
> 
> Of course, have a bottle of BCAAs+beta-alanine+creatine as well.



you mix ephedrine with geranium?! wow. how`s that feel?


----------



## jwa (Mar 20, 2012)

craze!


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 20, 2012)

CRAZE!!! will make you crazy!


----------



## jwa (Mar 20, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> CRAZE!!! will make you crazy!



crazy awesome!


----------



## Ubiyca (Mar 21, 2012)

crazyotter said:


> you mix ephedrine with geranium?! wow. how`s that feel?



Makes me feel like a little worm on a big fucking hook...


----------



## crazyotter (Mar 21, 2012)

Ubiyca said:


> Makes me feel like a little worm on a big fucking hook...



im not really sure what that means but ill assume its a good thing lol


----------



## VolcomX311 (Mar 21, 2012)

crazyotter said:


> im not really sure what that means but ill assume its a good thing lol



me either, lol, but it sounds beast-mode whatever it means.


----------



## crazyotter (Mar 21, 2012)

Just ordered some geranium caps from nutraplanet. It had awesome reviews.


----------



## StayLean21 (Mar 23, 2012)

My favorite is either jack3d or white flood.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 23, 2012)

6 Tabs of Isatori Morph GX3 i think they were called, not sure if you can still get them. These were out a good couple of years before Ja3cked was, i will never forget my Morph. I have tried almost every pre workout that was a out a couple of years ago and this was my alltime best, the other good one is D-Bols, Ephedrine and Caffeine, havent done it, but a lot of competing guys use it??????..


----------



## quick01 (Mar 23, 2012)

Yea dbol really surprised me if you time it right before a workout


----------



## crazyotter (Mar 26, 2012)

Id love to try dbol but im way to sensitive to bloating


----------



## R1balla (Mar 26, 2012)

VolcomX311 said:


> Do you mean RPM from Applied?



if you havent ever tried this before and would like to, PM me for samples. i know i need to put it in my signature, but im never on here that much. im a rep for AppNut


----------



## R1balla (Mar 26, 2012)

OP, if you dont want a strong pre workout, go stim free. Hemavol is LEGIT. stack that with something like Drive and Aminos and your set!! you can add your own cup of coffee or bulk caffeine but that defeats the purpose of stim free lol


----------



## pwloiacano (Mar 26, 2012)

E-Noxide by Muscle Meds.  I just purchased this product.  Look it up on their website.  Their products have really made a believer out of me.  E-Noxide is two pills you put under your toungue and let dissolve.  I have never had such mind blowing pumps in my life!


----------



## quick01 (Mar 26, 2012)

R1balla said:


> OP, if you dont want a strong pre workout, go stim free. Hemavol is LEGIT. stack that with something like Drive and Aminos and your set!! you can add your own cup of coffee or bulk caffeine but that defeats the purpose of stim free lol



Good to know, I'm runnin out of preworkout and I might give this a try.


----------



## quick01 (Mar 26, 2012)

crazyotter said:


> Id love to try dbol but im way to sensitive to bloating



Even at low dose?


----------



## crazyotter (Mar 27, 2012)

quick01 said:


> Even at low dose?



What would a low dose do? Any bloat? Is low only good for pre workout?


----------



## Cork (Mar 27, 2012)

I just gave Driven Sports - Craze a try.  It's pretty good.  Long sustained energy from only 1 scoop.  I had plenty of energy and mental focus for an intense dead lift session AND band practice.


----------



## booze (Mar 27, 2012)

Cork said:


> I just gave Driven Sports - Craze a try.  It's pretty good.  Long sustained energy from only 1 scoop.  I had plenty of energy and mental focus for an intense dead lift session AND band practice.



This. And I'm anti pwo lol


----------



## quick01 (Mar 27, 2012)

crazyotter said:


> What would a low dose do? Any bloat? Is low only good for pre workout?




Anything under 30mgs and throw in some adex and the bloat isnt bad at all. This and a decent diet with some sauna and or cardio, yields real quality and impressive gains. I personally start off with 10mgs in the morning and 20mg preworkout for the first week then move up to 20mg in the morning and 20 preworkout. With test of course, and about .5 adex EOD


----------



## Pony (Mar 27, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> 2 scoops of 1mr and 1 scoop of jack3d was the best pre WO I ever had,




Whitney Houston give you that recipe?  How many workouts did that cover?  If you really wanna step your game up, throw 5 scoops in a spoon with 10ml of bac water and cook, then shoot.


----------



## quick01 (Mar 27, 2012)

^hahah


----------



## jwa (Mar 27, 2012)

pony said:


> whitney houston give you that recipe?  How many workouts did that cover?  If you really wanna step your game up, throw 5 scoops in a spoon with 10ml of bac water and cook, then shoot.



zing


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 27, 2012)

Just got some epo blast... It's pretty good. White flood is also good.


----------



## Tikijoe (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm digging the m5 from cellucor. 


Thanks... TJ


----------



## crazy fruits (Apr 1, 2012)

my fav is ds craze by far and i have tryed a few.nice clean energy with no jittery feeling.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 1, 2012)

Test suspension.


----------



## HANDSOME STRANGER (Apr 1, 2012)

I like to club little baby orphans then gather up their blood and poor some abomb dust with a shot of 151. Will never let you down...  Nah seriously jack3d is pretty good. One day I will grow up and use some test sus like BBJ. Always heard it was great.


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes craze is the shiz!!! However not looking good since they're trying like hell to bann it! SOB FDA!!



crazy fruits said:


> my fav is ds craze by far and i have tryed a few.nice clean energy with no jittery feeling.


----------

